# Parting his own quills



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay, Harvey's been doing this for a while and I don't think there's anything wrong with him, but when I wake him up, he does this twitching thing with his visor quills. He twitches and it looks like he's parting his visor quills. I think this might be a stretching type thing, but has anyone seen their hedgie do this? I'll try to get him on video if I can. I hope I explained this okay. Ask questions if you have 'em.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Is it his reverse mohawk showing? Sometimes ppl will never see it because of their hedgies being on guard but when they relax you can see it at times. Sometimes when Loken stretches he is relaxed and you will see it very well


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Dexter has a SUPER big part in his forehead quills! really noticeable when he's angry haha
Its a good quarter of an inch of no quills...
is this not normal?


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe when he sleeps his visor quills get stuck together? Like a bad hedgie hair day that he is trying fix! :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Nah, Delia's got it, too. It's perfectly normal, just hilarious! You see it most when she's really relaxed or just starting to raise her visor quills.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I know about his reverse mohawk. It's just that he tries to separate his quills. He kind of scrunches his face a little and wiggles his quills on his visor. Anyone seen that?


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay, I got him parting his quills on video. Please disregard the tv playing in the background and the poor video quality and the extreme close up in the first half. I'm not very technologically gifted. 

Anyone see their hedgie doing this?


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

The video link didn't work so I found the actual link. Here ya go:
http://m1235.photobucket.com/albumview/ ... l?newest=1

I've never seen either of my hedgies do that. I'm unsure what it means :/


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting that video link. I clicked on the picture and didn't have a problem. Hmmmm. Technology makes me :evil:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never seen that with my two, it looks almost like a twitch. Hopefully there will be someone a long who may know more.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

IMO it's just a quirk. But maybe someone else has experience with this. NOM NOM NOM MEALIES!


----------



## muchnessintact (Aug 6, 2011)

I've seen Fitch do that before, but not so dramatically, and never for so long. His was always kind of a twitch looking movement. I never even had a second thought about it.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe it's a form of stretching? He doesn't look like he's in pain at all. I'm going to agree with Daleo in saying it's probably just a cute little quirk.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! Harvey's just a little weirdo. :roll:


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

My hedgie actually did this today after a bath! And she did it for a long time. I think it was her just fixing her quills or maybe something else :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I think that is what it is. I think they're just stretching out their quills. He sleeps on his face a lot. But next time I'm at the vet, I'll take the video and ask if it could be neurological. Just in case. But he's been doing it since I got him. He's just weird. :roll:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

It's too cute! It almost makes his quills look like they're big eyebrows, hehe!


----------



## mkm125 (Jun 20, 2011)

XiaoXiao parts her quills when she does what I call her "long stretch." She likes to take a really long stretch when she comes out of her tunnel towards her food bowl. It is so adorable! :lol:


----------

